# Planing Wide Lumber with a Router



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've seen any number of jigs for flattening wide lumber with a router. I remember reading of others designs on rec.woodworking back in the early 90's and vuilding my own jig in the mid-90's to flatten (the back of) a bowling alley end for a workbench and have wondered who first publicized it.

I recently stumbled onto a couple of references to Tage Frid's jig for this and saw a sketch in a magazine so I figured I'd google it to share what I could of the "wealth".

Flatten a Workbench with a Router | Flat Work Bench Help |


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yet another version of skis Jim.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree, Harry... albeit designed for the router to slide on the "guidebars" (for cross-board motion) and the skis moving in one dimension (along the table) rather than moving the skiis in both dimensions.

I wonder which was popularized first??? Meh...

Jim


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have to put my hand up for that Jim, heaps of woodworkers have built versions of my kind of skis which I have been "pushing" hard for so long but I don"t know anyone with the other kind, however, I think there is a place for it for the specific job of surface planing.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> Flatten a Workbench with a Router | Flat Work Bench Help |


Thanks Jim:

Added to my notes.

Ron


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

There is no doubt that your version is the more versatile, Harry, that's for sure.



harrysin said:


> I have to put my hand up for that Jim, heaps of woodworkers have built versions of my kind of skis which I have been "pushing" hard for so long but I don"t know anyone with the other kind, however, I think there is a place for it for the specific job of surface planing.


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

You can plan any width using this method http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/23960-planing-jig-sled.html#post207073. Just adjust the rails and the gantry to fit what you need. I use mine for making cutting boards since I have no planner.


----------

